# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > مبتدی: چگونگی پیدا کردن آب و هوا و نمایش دادن آن

## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
اگه میشه بگید چجور میشه آب و هوا را نمایش داد

----------


## docendo

> با عرض سلام
> اگه میشه بگید چجور میشه آب و هوا را نمایش داد



البته برای هر سایت هواشناسی باید دنبال لینک آن بود
این یک کد برای یاهو است


public static List<Conditions> GetForecast(string location)
 {
 List<Conditions> conditions = new List<Conditions>();
 XmlDocument xmlConditions = new XmlDocument();
 xmlConditions.Load(string.Format
 ("http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather={0}", location));
 if (xmlConditions.SelectSingleNode("xml_api_reply/weather/problem_cause") != null)
 {
 conditions = null;
 }
 else
 {
 foreach (XmlNode node in xmlConditions.SelectNodes
 ("/xml_api_reply/weather/forecast_conditions"))
 {             Conditions condition = new Conditions();

 condition.City = xmlConditions.SelectSingleNode
 ("/xml_api_reply/weather/forecast_information/city").Attributes
 ["data"].InnerText;
 
condition.Condition = node.SelectSingleNode("condition").Attributes
 ["data"].InnerText;

 condition.High = node.SelectSingleNode("high").Attributes["data"].InnerText;

 condition.Low = node.SelectSingleNode("low").Attributes["data"].InnerText;
 condition.DayOfWeek = node.SelectSingleNode("day_of_week").Attributes
 ["data"].InnerText;
 conditions.Add(condition);
 }
 }
 return conditions;
 }

----------


## vahidth

داداش از کجا وضعیت انلاین هوا بصورت فارسی میتونم گیر بیارم کل شهرهای ایران

----------


## vahidth

کسی میتونه در این باره منو راهنمایی کنه
در ضمن چطوری میتونم اوقات شرعی رو بصورت انلاین نمایش بدم

----------


## danialafshari

> کسی میتونه در این باره منو راهنمایی کنه
> در ضمن چطوری میتونم اوقات شرعی رو بصورت انلاین نمایش بدم


با استفاده از Element های WebBrowser. در سایت زیاد بحث شده جستجو کنید
جستجو : نمایش ارز طلا در برنامه

----------


## vahidth

جستجو کردم ولی یا برای asp.net بود یا برای vb.net یا php یکی دو تا هم برای سی شارپ بود ولی درست توضیح داده نشده بود

----------


## vahidth

دوستان چطوری میتونم اوقات شرعی رو هم در برنامه داشته باشم

----------


## saeidpsl

بفرمایید :چشمک:

----------


## SEZAR.CO

دوستان مطمئنید برنامه درست کار میکنه
استان انتخاب می کنم هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته

----------


## programerinfonet

فرمایش دوستمون درسته
کمبوبکس استان که اصلأ خالیه

----------


## armsoftpc

سلام



> بفرمایید


برنامش مشکل داره، نه مشکلی که دوستان در پست بالا گفتند، اگر به اینترنت وصل باشی، لیست شهرها رو هم نشون میده، اما وقتی شهر رو انتخاب می کنی، یه مدتی صبر می کنه، بعدش هم هیچ توی کادر پایین نمیاد!!! :متفکر: 
در صورتی که وقتی از گجت مایکروسافت توی ویندوز سون استفاده می کنی، در عرض کم تر از 30 ثانیه آب و هوای شهرت رو نشون میده. :تشویق: (الان دمای تهران 6 درجه سانتی گراده!!! :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## vahidth

داداش میشه یه توضیح بدی

----------


## SEZAR.CO

دوست عزیز مشکل بنه همین بود
شما در تکس اولی نام شهر را انتخاب می کنی
تقریبا 20 الی 35 ثانیه فکر میکنه(داره میره اینترنت)
ولی بعد هیچی توی تکس دومی یدا نمیشه
با تشکر

----------


## saeidpsl

> در صورتی که وقتی از گجت مایکروسافت توی  ویندوز سون استفاده می کنی، در عرض کم تر از 30 ثانیه آب و هوای شهرت رو  نشون میده.(الان دمای تهران 6 درجه سانتی گراده!!!)


خنده دار نبود...............  
درستش کردم  :چشمک:

----------


## JaVa

> خنده دار نبود...............  
> درستش کردم


دوست گرامی ممنون از لطفتون .

فقط یه موضوعی من چطور می تونم مقادیر داخل WebBrowser رو داخل یه لیبل نشون بدم ؟

با تشکر.

----------


## saeidpsl

بفرما  :چشمک: 
webBrowser1.DocumentText

----------


## JaVa

> بفرما 
> webBrowser1.DocumentText


عزیز شما خودتون یبار اینو امتحان کنید.

ما که نتونستیم ازش استفاده کنیم اصلا کنترل های که داخل Web Browser قرار می گیرند اسم ندارند. از Inspect Element استفاده کردم ولی بازم نتونستم.

متشکر

----------

